# Internet Resources for Newbs



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Over the past months I have been collecting links to some of the internet resources for detailing that I have found most heplful.

_*PDF Handbooks:*_







*Jay Leno video on claying*

*How to Tape Your Car (Part 1)*

*How to Tape Your Car (Part 2)*






*Pinnacle Series on Car Care*

*Polished Bliss Guides to Detailing*

_*DVDs:*_

*How to Use the PC for Showcar Results*

These are some of the resources I have found helpful. I'm sure there are many others. Are there internet resources you would like me to add to my list?

Cheers,
Al


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks being a newbie those help along with the guides on here


----------

